# WICHTIG'Arcor nur webvisitenkarten?'



## blumi91 (15. März 2005)

Hallo.
Kann man bei Arcor etwa nur ne Webvisitenkarte machen?
Ich möchte einen guten Anbieter mit Webspace, Design + Frameset Menü(Also dass soll alles zum aussuchen da sein, sodass man keine HTML Codes oda so dafür weingeben muss)
Sehr dringend bitte antwortet schnell wenn auch nich so viel.
thx gruß blumi


----------



## Arne Buchwald (15. März 2005)

Nabend,

wirklich verstanden, was du suchst, habe ich nicht.  Wenn du an Webspace Interesse hast, kannst du mir ja mal eine PM / Email zukommen lassen.


----------



## blumi91 (16. März 2005)

Ja also ich wollte nen Anbieter, der Webspace, Designs für die eigene Hp und im Design dan halt noch ein Frame.
Und das man dann halt alles per HTML verändern kann...
thx
gruß blumi


----------



## Arne Buchwald (16. März 2005)

Designtemplates gibts doch relativ viele im Internet und Dank der zahlreichen (auch kostenlosen Editoren) sollte die eigene Homepage doch schnell zusammengebaut sein.

Webspace kann ich dir preisgünstig anbieten ...


----------



## blumi91 (16. März 2005)

achso...preisgünstig na wenn das so ist dann benutz ich leber meinen eigenen^^
Aber ich wollt mir nur eine HTML/Java HP machen.
Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen wie man so eine HP mit HTML anfängt?
Oder mit welchem Prog das geht. Brauche ein Frameset Menü und ein Design.
Achja und das soll für anfänger gut verständlich sein.
thx gruß blumi


----------

